# those of us who have a S.O. who doesn't "get it"



## fobhomestead

So, 

After doing all I can to research and get my brain wrapped around the different things we will need at our new place, study whattypes of animals will be best for the type of area we own, get fencing options, look into different power options, research the uses of wood stoves (remember.. city gal here) and what we can and cannot burn, figure out what to do with our trash so the bears dont mark our home as a "buffet", ..... 
I get the ole' :scratch "what are you talking about?" and "are you friggin :nuts: ??? All this stuff you are talking about is CRAZY! Why dont we just go to the store?? What do you mean homestead? Why cant we just :quote:LIVE:quote:???? Does anyone else have a Sig. Other that is less than supportive???? 

:gaah::gaah::gaah:

Any advice (other than the obvious of just doing it and maybe he will see the benefit of it (after the fact). I sure would like to know I have some support, but I am a realist (after all).


----------



## fobhomestead

*Anyone???*

Am I alone??  I guess my only option is to revert back to the "honey do" list. Give him :kiss: for helpin out. 
Or just ignore him and do what needs to be done as positively and as best as I can! :dunno: Just cuz he has a bad attitude doesn't mean I have to join him!


----------



## CVORNurse

Nope, you are not alone. Gotta get to work now, but wanted you to know there are more of us out there.


----------



## mdprepper

Nope, you are not alone.

My Husband is right there with your Hubfriend. He refers to my pantry as the "vault". He is shocked every time he asks what I am reading: Humanure, making charcoal, purifying water, EMP, solar power, etc. I made the mistake of telling him that the average grocery store only has 2-3 days of food on hand, I thought he was going to have me committed. He thinks I am paranoid. I mean we live in the suburbs, I can walk to the grocery store, 4 gas stations, 3 fast food places, drug store and more in 10 minutes or less. 

The only way I have found to get him onboard with me is $$$$$. Why did I buy 80 rolls of TP, the price is going up. 30 pounds of chicken, it was on sale for .79 @ lb so I saved $XX buying this way. Actually, I use the "I saved $XX" a lot. Before coupons, sale price, discount card the groceries would have cost $100, I only paid $30 so I just saved us $70. That he can appreciate and understand!

We are looking at buying land in West Virginia for vacation/retirement. So I have added it is all research for that. I am buying "camping" supplies for our vacation land.


----------



## JeepHammer

fobhomestead said:


> So,
> 
> After doing all I can to research and get my brain wrapped around the different things we will need at our new place, study whattypes of animals will be best for the type of area we own, get fencing options, look into different power options, research the uses of wood stoves (remember.. city gal here) and what we can and cannot burn, figure out what to do with our trash so the bears dont mark our home as a "buffet", .....
> I get the ole' :scratch "what are you talking about?" and "are you friggin :nuts: ??? All this stuff you are talking about is CRAZY! Why dont we just go to the store?? What do you mean homestead? Why cant we just :quote:LIVE:quote:???? Does anyone else have a Sig. Other that is less than supportive????
> 
> :gaah::gaah::gaah:
> 
> Any advice (other than the obvious of just doing it and maybe he will see the benefit of it (after the fact). I sure would like to know I have some support, but I am a realist (after all).


If you have grazing animals, cows, sheep, goats & the like, you will need to section pasture and rotate the land they graze.
Most will require shelter from sun/cold.

Cattle need to be rotated on pasture at least once during the summer and require shelter and fairly heavy fences.
Cattle like to push/scratch on fences/posts, they like to stick heads through fences to eat outside, and cattle will need to be vaccinated if they share common fences with other animals.
Most times, if they don't share common fences, they won't need a lot of vet care.

Cattle will eat ANYTHING they find in a pasture/fence lot, so MAKE SURE you don't have any glass, nails, piece of wire, wood slivers, ect. they can get to.
There is a reason they make 'Cow Magnets' to catch metal!
If you have cattle, INVEST IN THEM, it will save you a lot of trouble in the long run.

Cattle will eat things that will kill them, so make sure the toxic plants aren't around where they can get to them.
Wild Cherry Trees, Canadian Thistles, Jimsonweed are a few things you CAN NOT allow to grow in pasture land.

Having dedicated scratching posts and chemical treatment 'Ropes' for parasites like flies/ticks/lice will save you a ton of rubbed down fences, bark rubbed off pasture trees, stuff like that.

Buffalo are MUCH smarter than cows, they usually don't need shelters, won't eat strange things in the pasture, and won't poison themselves on most toxic plants.
They are leaner meat, require less vet care, winter better and are just plain smarter than cows.

They are harder on fences, so if you put up fence, try a good woven wire fence with an inside string of BARBED ELECTRIC FENCE to keep them from running the fences down.
They are by nature a migratory animal, so they WILL get a wild hair once in a while and try to leave where even if domesticated cattle get out, they won't go far.

If you build fence, BUY A POWERED POST HOLE DIGGER!
I beat a MILLION post holes in the ground by hand when I was younger, and I'll never do it again!

The standard fence is post 'Two Rods' or 16' apart. Try for a stright line when you can,
And remember to keep the fence about 6" off the ground when you stretch it if you are keeping in large animals.
When you put the fence right on the ground, you can't mow under it, so it will grow up in weeds,
And it will rot out MUCH sooner on the bottom
That last 6" goes away VERY quickly, so not leaving it to rot away makes your fence 6" taller to start with, and that's always good,
And keeps the bottom of the fence from rotting away as quickly, compromising the rest of the fence wire.
Once rust gets started, it's hard to stop!

Watch what you use to kill weeds around the fence.
Don't spray fences when livestock are in the field, they WILL be attracted to the salts (heavy metal salts or salts treated with a benzine derivative, neither of which is good for livestock)

Virtually all industrial strength weed killers use metal salts, and they will attack your fence wire, metal posts, ect.
Be VERY careful where you spray them around metals!

The industrial stuff is VERY potent, so use SPARINGLY! You don't have to soak down everything like you do with the commercial versions!
Just a light sprinkle will usually kill EVERYTHING around the fence line in short order.

KEEP YOUR FENCE LINES CLEAN!
With the fence about 6" up off the ground, you can spray under the fence pretty easily, or use a 'Wick' type applicator under the fence.
You will see people just letting trees and everything else grow up in their fence lines,...
DON'T BE THAT GUY!
Everyone dislikes him and makes fun of him when he's not around,
Good fences make good neighbors, and a good looking fence line makes for healthier live stock, no rusty wire to gnaw on, or get tangled up in causing injury to the animal and vet bills, and no holes in your fence where that critter tried to get it's self free...

Calving pasture should be fenced to the ground, and should be fenced with a smaller wire weave towards the bottom or smaller 'Squares' all the way around...
This is the only real exception.
Calves are curious and small enough to get heads under the fence or through the fence and get stuck or get loose, and calves WILL get killed hanging in a fence or getting in the roads around the farm.

you will find that cows are attracted to the HIGHWAY/Road side of the fence line, and they WILL get out and stand in the road when they get loose!
Pay particular attention to those areas when installing fence.

Fence should ALWAYS be on the INSIDE of the pasture when you attach it to the posts!
That way when the live stock push on the fence (and they WILL!) it pushes the fence up against the posts and no pushes the staples/attachment wires off the post and let the fence flop free...

--------------------------

Hogs are a REAL pain to raise unless you are going to do it indoors.
They tear the crap out of pastures/feed lots, they are hard on fences, and they will take directly off if they get loose, and trust me, they WILL find a way out eventually!

Hogs take a lot of vet care in the beginning, lots of worming, lots of cutting teeth (which grow to 'Tusks' if you don't), and they can be quite fickle about who they let in to tend them...

Male hogs have to be 'Cut' which presents it's own challenges if you don't know how to do it yourself...
Like most domesticated animals, they WILL eat where they defaecate, so worming and other parasites are a constant issue...
And more of what hogs have can be passed to humans than about any other animal you will come into contact with.

Hogs need more protection from excessive heat/cold than cows, 
Hogs will screw up ANY water source they are exposed to, so if you have them watering from a pond, expect to have the pond 'Dipped Out' from time to time because they WILL ride the banks into the water,
And they are blood thirsty, they WILL attack and eat humans if you give them the chance.

On the other hand, BACON IS SO GOOD!

Pork processing is usually harder, you have to smoke or cure about all of the 'Good' cuts, and it's a mess to butcher at home...
Pork gets tough and stringy if you home can it.
---------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JeepHammer

So many people want to raise horses, and they are worse than owning a pool or boat! They are CONSTANT money pits!

Horses are the hardest on fences, they aren't terribly smart, they are constantly sick needing vet care, they are susceptible to so many maladies you wouldn't believe it, and they take shoeing about every 6 weeks.

If you put up a 'Horse Fence' count on AT LEAST TWO STRANDS OF BARBED WIRE ON TOP!
They get on top of the fences and ride them down, and if you don't have barbed wire, they will destroy your fences VERY QUICKLY.

Be aware there are some types of horses that will DIE if they come into direct contact with a strong electric fence!
Don't ask me why, I don't know, something to do with copper in the blood and thin skin, but it does happen, especially with the more domesticated breeds like the European thoroughbreds... 

They NEED fresh water, and often won't drink from standing ponds, and are picky about their water, just like they are about their feed. 
Regular 'Hay' that a cow has no issues with at all will kill a horse, so you have to be VERY particular about what you feed them.
Some grains are 'Too Dry' and will cause problems, so will 'Sweetened' feeds that put weight on cows and hogs... It will just cause sugar problems in a horse.

Even the stall bedding has to be 'Correct' since they aren't smart enough NOT to eat it!

They will run and ride other livestock, they run the weight right off cattle in the same pasture so it's not a good idea to try and put horses in the same pasture with cows.

Too many generations of 'People' directed breeding, Horses have lost so many of the natural immunities to illness, will eat things that kill them they should have natural instinct not to eat but it's been bread out of them, and the leg bones, particularly 'Ankles' have a tendency to go if they don't get regular hoof care, which is expensive.

If you have any ideas about boarding horses, take it from someone that does,
Horse owners are the most irresponsible people I've ever seen.
They won't show up for days to feed, water or care for the animal.
They are ALWAYS late with stall/pasture rent.
They expect YOU to take care of their animals, and they expect you to do it for free.

They will NOT move an anti-social animal when told to, and they will deny everything when going through the vetting process for boarding...
They will NEVER tell you about biting, kicking, aggressive or sick horses...
Horse owners are like parents of anti-social children,
They deny everything, swear there little 'Pudding' would never rob a liquor store or beat up neighborhood kids,
But the animal acts up because it's not getting enough attention, training or obedience direction from the owners.

If you board horses, MAKE SURE YOUR CONTRACT SAYS YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO CALL VETS, FARRIERS, ECT.
And to ship the animals off to animal control or horse rescue if they are left unattended or the bill is unpaid!

I've been through this, and I currently have 'Issues' with boarders, so it IS RELEVANT.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Not sure that this had anything to do with getting your SO on board but be careful if you want to raise buffalo. They have a lot of good things going for them but the meat to weight ratio on Buffalo is low compared to beef cattle. They need a very good fence. Electric fencing is the way to go for almost everything IMO. Get the pulse type. It works well and is easier on the animals. Be sure it has a good ground. That's the biggest reason for failure of fence chargers.

My first wife (died of cancer years ago) "tolerated" my preps. My present wife (gypsysue) is totally on-board. It does make life a lot easier when you both agree on the need to prepare.


----------



## *Andi

fobhomestead said:


> Why dont we just go to the store?? What do you mean homestead?


I had to smile ... (sorry)

But I remembered a day, back some 20 odd years ago... When I wanted a few chickens. Hubby said he didn't think we needed them...

Then one day he gets a call, a chicken plant was down and was in need of parts and repair. So... off he goes and I got the call (by noon of that day) to order my chicks and never to buy a cut up chicken again.

I will not go into what he saw over the three days he was working at the plant  but it changed our way of life. We raise all our meat (or hunt it) ... all you have to do is look into factory farms. (It is an eye opener)


----------



## JeepHammer

*IF*...
You have a boat or some other 12 volt powered device,
Then you can 'Justify' two deep cycle batteries and a solar charger.
Sit it in the sun, let it charge up in the day time, you have 'Light' and some power at night.

The larger the solar panel, and the higher efficiency, the faster and/or larger battery bank you can charge.

The little ones sold at Harbor Freight are about worthless,
It's going to run you about $500 for a reasonable sized, efficient panel.
Nothing like a 'two wheeler' type tote with batteries inside,
Inverter mounted, and solar panel including so you can just wheel it where ever you want to go with it.

Sun light in the daytime, inside at night, not an issue.

The larger your battery bank, and the more efficient your lights and stuff, the longer your batteries will last and/or the faster they will charge since they didn't get fully discharged if you use efficient lights and don't try to suck a bunch of power.

The less you run them down, the longer the last also...

Inverters allow you to run 110 volt appliances like tools, lights, ect. off your batteries, but remember, small battery banks run down VERY quickly with high drain appliances.

--------------------------------------

Another 'Energy' that is pretty easy to store is Propane.
It's very versatile, Engine driven vehicle fuel, light, heat, cooking...
Even self defense if you are a really nasty sort of person! 

Propane containers are easy to store, don't require rotation like liquid fuels do, and are pretty safe, although I wouldn't store a bunch in the house in case there was a leak or house fire you don't want them causing trouble,
So outdoor storage in a 'Shed' is usually MUCH better than storing in the house.

----------------------------------------

Generators should do several functions before you buy one.
They should charge 12 volt common batteries,

They should have outputs in 110V and 220 volt before you consider them,

I would recommend you get a WELDER that outputs in 12 Volt DC for batteries,
There is nothing like having a built in 'Trade' if you have to flee!
Welding will be MANDATORY for a lot of projects/repairs, and it will give you an option of making money/trade materials/skills on the road or where ever you land.

12 Volts DC for batteries,
110 VAC for standard household appliances,
And 220 volt DC for the heavy duty stuff you might need to do, like pumping water from a well or running appliances like an air compressor.
Most welders alrady have those outputs built in, where a lot of the smaller generators (Pull Start) will make you plug in a battery charger and won't put out in 220 volts AC for larger jobs.

Any time that generator is running, it's WASTING POWER. (just like your vehicle engines do)
They are usually capable of making WAY more power than you use when they are started, so make sure you use as much of that power POTENTIAL as you can,
Charge your battery bank at the same time you are pumping water, and have the fridge/cooler/freezer cycling to take advantage of the fuel you are burning.
----------------------------------------

Since you live in the suburbs, consider a TRAILER instead of a 'Yard Barn'.
Everything is mobile, everything is packed and ready to go, 
Don't forget things like garden seeds, food processing equipment, ect. since you have the ready storage for that stuff with a trailer.

It's ALWAYS better to have those thrift store blankets and old cloths ready for departure if you don't plan on staying in place.
And it's a PAIN to try and load water filters, food and everything else when you need to hit the road...

Ask any refugee from a hurricane or flood!

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Emerald

Just wait till the first time you lose power-then have all the resources to keep everything running smoothly compared not having back ups.
My hubby surprised me lately- we were shopping for groceries and we saw that one of my favorite shampoo and conditioner was on sale/clearance for .65¢ bottle! The hubby said buy 3 of each and put them up in the spare room with all the extra TP we ended up buying a few weeks ago on sale. Almost floored me right on the spot!
But he did see the light when I decided to start making all of our baked goods all the time and on the first 25lb bag of flour we saved so much money that now lets me get sugar and all my spices etc.. in bulk And is thinking about putting cash aside to buy a Burky water filter for our home use(we lose power quite a bit and at odd times).


----------



## Tirediron

I am lucky to have a wife who sees the need to be ready, both of us have lived the "ranch life" life since birth , but as to the convincing of a non believer maybe you could create a few "on purpose" shortages to open your SO 's eyes, nothing like sitting on the throne with no toilet paper to make one realize that having things on hand is nice, A little fuel for you fight . Store in general only have enough stock so that what they have is rotated every 1 1/2 to 2 days, this means 1/2 a day if something happens and people panic.  
Things that you know you will use before they go bad are best bought bulk to hedge inflation (and to be prepared)
You will have to use some other method than reason to get thru ,one of the best is to let them SO s think they came up with the idea


----------



## gypsysue

Yes, emerald and mdprepper are right. It helps to use the "saving $$$" approach if you have to. Most people will go along with that.

Don't try to do or learn everything at once. FOB, you're chomping at the bit to get everything done at once, and I can relate to that. When I decide on something I want to do, I can't stand it until it's at least in the works. I can picture it in my mind, all done, and the during actual process it's difficult for me to be patient. 

Sometimes I say to my husband that I feel like I haven't gotten much done this year, and he'll pull out pictures from a year ago, a few years ago, and even some from when we first bought the place 7 years ago. Then I see all that we have accomplished and I feel better. There are still so many things I want to do and learn. 

There's an old saying that the way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time. That's how to set up your homestead. If you have friends and family that can come help with the major projects that can make it faster AND more fun. If you like to work alone with your family, just keep chipping away at it. The list will never end. If you give your husband a honey-do list, eventually he'll get frustrated and throw up his hands at the things that keep getting added to it.

Just start laying out a plan for what needs to be done and then say things like "I thought this week we could build the chicken coop" or "We have the things we need, so why don't we start doing the fencing today?". You know your husband and how he thinks, so while you're planning out what needs to be done, plan out how to tell him in his language.

By the way, on electric fencing, the solar fence chargers work really good and will handle miles of fencing. We've tied it together around both gardens and the goat pen, and have even extended it to connect to the 5-acre horse pasture as well as the corral. Handles it all. We have to walk the perimeters from time to time. Sometimes plants or tree limbs fall across it and short it out, but we haven't had much maintenance to do on it. After 6 years we had to replace the 6-volt battery in it.


----------



## NaeKid

GypsySue - you are so right about that honey-do list. I create my "list-of-things-to-do" every week and I try to work on that list in the evenings after work and on the weekends. When WildMist tries to toss more items into my already large list, it will send me over the edge.

Sometimes she doesn't understand and says "Well, I just *need* you to take me __________" or "Its just *one* little thing" and I throw my hands in the air and pray to the gods that I don't do or say something that I will regret later.

Her list of things that she wants to get done are "normally scheduled" items that do take time, but, they are things that have been done hundreds of times, so, it doesn't take time to "think-n-do". Many of the items on my list are similar, but, I end up tossing in a few projects that will take significant amount of time to figure out.

This weekend (as an example) I was going to bend up some pipe, shave it and get it ready to weld onto the front bumper of my Jeep as a guard for the winch. I got the first piece of pipe bent up - wrong. Oh well, I have another project that could use that. So, I bend up the next one and I get it right. Then I notice the time and I cannot continue on that project due to time-constraints, so, I put the tools away before I can get started on the welding. No problem I say, I'll weld it up on Sunday.

Sunday morning comes along and my neighbor comes over needing a hand with his car. Seems that it was making lots of noise from the front end. After pulling the whole thing apart, we figure that the bearings in the driver's front was cooked, buy new bearings, press out the old, press in the new, put the car back together and go for a spin. Works - but - its now time for a late supper, but, first, we need to get a new inner-tube for her bicycle, and, then I have to make supper, clean-up and all of a sudden there isn't enough light left in the day to get back to my planned-project.

Tonight, my project is on hold (not enough time to get it completed and painted before night-fall), so I'll be fixing her bike instead, well, that'll be after I make supper and clean up the dishes ..

Hmmm ... I think that we successfully derailed this thread.

Back to the original subject - we have discussed this previously, but, for me, I have a prepper-woman who, just like GypsySue, prefers to jump into stuff with both feet. She doesn't like to wait - just do it and if it doesn't work out - do it again till it works. I am the opposite. I will research and learn what I can, then explore step-by-step by doing and reviewing what has been done so that I don't make the same mistake over and over again. Takes longer, but, in the end, I feel that the project has been completed properly.


----------



## fobhomestead

NaeKid said:


> ...
> Back to the original subject - we have discussed this previously, but, for me, I have a prepper-woman who, just like GypsySue, prefers to jump into stuff with both feet. She doesn't like to wait - just do it and if it doesn't work out - do it again till it works. I am the opposite. I will research and learn what I can, then explore step-by-step by doing and reviewing what has been done so that I don't make the same mistake over and over again. Takes longer, but, in the end, I feel that the project has been completed properly.


*You guys are awesome!!!* Yeah, I am impatient so am jumping into the research aspect of all of it. I get the total picture of what I want into my head, then research each aspect to see if it is feasible. I have decided on chickens, goats, and horses. The horses may not be everyones choice, but I can use the manure for wood and for compost. I can eat the goats and chickens. Some people will eat horse (I dont think I could do that, but never say never- horse has more meat than a dog or cat in one of those eotwawki scenarios where we are starving. We have plenty of hunting in the area, and we can make lard from wild boar, chicken or beef (I hear chicken lard , of schmitzl? is good). I plan on getting the veggies that can grow wild with some success in our area and just let them grow in strategic areas. I want to utilize my area for the animals because my neighbors (it appears) use their land for agriculture. I have enough land for rotation and I plan on using a chicken tracor/free range set up. I dont want to do any type of boarding... I will do some rescuing of TWH because those are the best horses for my area. They were actually bred for farm work and endurance. That whole show crap is just, well... :ignore: I have been looking at all of the different needs for herbs and veggies that can help with medicinal purposes, checking up on soil and ph balance, etc.... 
And my hubfriend doesn't think I know that we need to get a generator????? (I love the man til death, but _really_???) 
So, I need to understand that he is one of those "get a hammer... get a nail... get the wood..." type of guys, and I am the "the height of 7' of blah, blah, blah within one acre is blah, blah, blah which means 864 feet per blah, blah, blah..." 
He isnt really the planning type so doesnt understand why I am doing all of this. He would wake up one day with the world in turmoil cuz :shtf: and say "we need to do something!" Oh well. At least I will be able to say (with confidence) "honey, can you do _this_ for me??" The money aspect will be a big tool I can use on him. As well as asking him to write out his own honey do list?? Sometimes it is just easier to have them do their own thing.


----------



## horseman09

Fobhomestead, I'd be very cautious about getting horses if you and your SO aren't horsepeople. But if you do, an old horseman will give you a little advice if you don't mind. JMHO, but based on a lifetime of horses.

First, find a horseperson who knows horses to help you select the right horses. Lots of snake oil salesmen in the horse business.

Second, *do not * use barbed wire for horses if you can avoid it. Ask any vet. He'll relate more stories than you can shake a stick at about ripped up horses on b wire. Most adoption agencies won't even talk to someone if they use b wire. Horses are one of the easiest critters to keep in using electric fence, but if you use wire instead of ribbon, put tape on the wire between the posts so the horses can see it, particularly in new pasture. Electric fence requires a good ground rod. Read the fencer instructions and follow them. Our pastures have a single strand of ribbon and they have not gotten out once this year. A horse has a good memory, particularly to things that hurt. One bite of the fence and they will avoid it. Consider a good solar fencer.

Free stall. Give'em shelter but open access to pasture even in the winter, with lots of good hay (no mold) and a little oats it they are hard keepers in the winter. Free stalling keeps the vet away. Feel free to ignore all the ridiculous supplements you'll see in horse mags. A salt block and a mineral block and access to good water.

Colic and laminitis (founder) are the biggest killers of horses. Colic can come from lots of things including bad hay, excessive sand intake, etc, but it is far more rare if you consider the above paragraph. I have had the vet here only one time for a sick horse in the last 15 years, and that was a foal that was exposed to a neighbor's sick horse. (He didn't follow the fencer manufacturer's instructions regarding grounding --horse kept getting out). Don't let your horses out in lush pasture in the spring until you acclamate them over 4 or five days. They can founder. That's another good reason to free stall year around. Learn to give your own shots. Cost: about $20 per year per horse.

Learn what plants in your area will kill a horse. For example, wilted cherry leaves: dead horses and cows. Black walnut sawdust for bedding: laminitis. Shoot the horse. They won't eat the black walnut bedding -- it absorbs through the hoof.

If you live in an area that isn't excessively rocky and you won't be riding on stone or hardtop, don't shoe. Learn to trim hooves yourself.

Last but not least............horses are not a puppy dogs. Don't treat them like they are. Buy a John Lyons book on horse training *before* you get horses (yes, horses plural. They are herd animals). Lyons is a gentle trainer but he still teaches and demands respect. My kind of horseman. A thousand pound animal that does not respect you can kill you even if it's just playing. A good horse with good training and care can be your best bud for life.

Lots of opinions out there about horses, but this has been my experience coming from a long line of horsemen. There are lots of "right" ways to do things.

Good luck.

PS.......wanna keep the bear and **** out of your garbage? Put a good dollop of ammonia in the garbage bag, then close it tightly so it doesn't evaporate. Works for us.


----------



## UncleJoe

What he said. :2thumb:



horseman09 said:


> A thousand pound animal that does not respect you can kill you even if it's just playing.


And if your feeding and a 1000lb animal steps on your foot accidentally, it REALLY hurts; for several days.

Now how would I know that.  :dunno:


----------



## fobhomestead

*Thank you*

Horseman,

Thank you for all of the advice- I never turn down others opinions. My SO is not a horse person, but I am. Everything you said is ringing true from what I plan on doing. The woman whom I bought my horse from is going to be mentoring me (we just hit it off, so I am excited! I have great property for trail riding- lots of unused county roads too). Here is what my plans are- 
I am hoping to get the Electrobraid fencing for my property (to keep wildlife out- check out the wildlife fencing). This of course will have solar power. I will have that around the majority of my property, but within my "compound", I will have the normal wood (goat actually) paddocks where my horses will pasture (they will have daily exercise with long rides). The trees will be good for cover, and I will build 2-3 lean tos. I will have a small goat barn for my goats, as well as a chiken tractor for my brids, who can free range during the day. 2/3 smaller areas and I will rotate the animals as needed to different ones. 
I dont plan on shoeing my horses. We have good county roads (dirt) and I would rather have them barefoot (screw that lifted shoe stuff they do to TWH's... NOT GONNA HAPPEN). More power to those who like the show- my TWH ranch is for horses that are going to be put back to the job they were bred for. It is the least I can do! These horses are FARM and endurance animals.. they like a job and companionship, not racking gaits, chains and soring.  SO, I will keep a small (4-5) rescue ranch where I can retrain them and sell or adopt out to those who will use them for their original use. If they wont, I will.  
I am not squeemish and can draw blood, give shots, etc- but need to know how (my new friend will be mentoring me in this). Knew about the founder and colic, but still need to research the trees! I was going to plant cherry and walnut trees!!  THANK YOU!! I will actually be feeding them smaller amounts of good timothy hay 3 times daily so they go easy on the stomach, with small amounts of grain for "special" treats. 
Questions:

Do horses and goats get along? Is it ok for them to be in the same "area"? My goats will be Nigerian Dwarfs (Milking) and I will have about 2-4. I dont want a HUGE "farm", just enough top maintain milk production and eggs throughout the year.

I am still trying to find something where I can keep my grain and hay under lockdown but everything is so expensive!!! 
DOes anyone know where I can get a good pole barn, lean to, trailer, SOMETHING that will not cost me my firstborn? (Actually, my teen is a pain... NM, take her!! )


----------



## fobhomestead

Oh yeah, I am also a treeless saddle (I like blackforest treeless saddles from what I have been researching- western) or bareback type of gal. I am not really into bits either- like the original "bitless" bridle. I am the tpye to jump on the back in the field with a lead rope and halter... yeah, getting stepped on hurts.  Getting thrown is not a whole lot of fun either, but when I can stand up, it sure is funny!!


----------



## NaeKid

fobhomestead said:


> I am still trying to find something where I can keep my grain and hay under lockdown but everything is so expensive!!!
> DOes anyone know where I can get a good pole barn, lean to, trailer, SOMETHING that will not cost me my firstborn? (Actually, my teen is a pain... NM, take her!! )


Building a pole-barn is a "day job" once the ground is cleared. You can use local "straight" trees to build the barn up. Drill some holes in the ground and "plant" the poles - 4' to 6' down is more than sufficient. Take the next "pole" and string it parallel to the ground at the height you want (10' or 12') and continue down the length that you want. Set the width in a similar fashion, screw-down some scrap-tin roofing and your "pole barn" is done. LeanTo is similar, except that you only need the "front side" buried into the ground, the "back side" just sits on the ground. Water (and such) will slide to the ground.


----------



## UncleJoe

fobhomestead said:


> Do horses and goats get along?


We have 5 horses, 3 donkeys, 12 goats ( the 8 babies are still separated from the adults) and 15 chickens that share the pasture and shelter. Last year our boer buck tried to headbutt and then "hook" one of the donkeys. Lefty, the goat, got a good swift kick in the hind quarter and hasn't tried it since that we know of. In my album, you will see one of the goats sharing a round bale with the horses.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I agree with Uncle Joe. IME, goats have to learn who rules. Once the pecking order was established things went smoothly. My dad always had goats, horses and cattle together and never had a problem.


----------



## UncleJoe

WOW! We really took this thread out to right field didn't we.

I'm lucky to have a partner that is on board with prepping although sometimes she thinks I spend a little too much time at it. :scratch Maybe she's right. It's midnight and I'm still on here.


----------



## SurvivalNut

I have had my “PREP” hobby for many years. Everyone “indulges” this old man in his activities. Since I enjoy prepping as a real hobby, I don’t fret day to day or try to take up too many goals at one time. 

I finance my preps through a hobby business on ebay, so I don’t dip from the family budget. That gives me free reign to do what I want. My birthday and Christmas gifts are dual purpose, that new knife, a gun, or from a young adult on a budget-a box of ammo makes my day. 

My decisions in the home, which woodstove, a composting toilet in the pool house, homegrown turkeys for Thanksgiving, are all easy decisions for for those around me and subtly coincide with my long-term plans.

I also keep a notebook, I keep record of a 3, 6, 12 month and 2 year plan. Stopping at 1 garage sale or answering one craigslist can jump me months ahead in an area and the list is updated on the spot. 

Ya know, as long as you have a BOB, water purification and some food preps, meds, and a backup heat source and a seed set you have a great start. Develop some networked friends to lean on if SHTF and you are not ready in an area. Then take on a new task, ONE AT A TIME. Become a great guerrilla gardener, then the best chicken raiser (sic), plant an orchard a few trees at a time, but don’t worry they will take 5 years to produce. That gives you time for something else. Sometimes getting something free later is better than buying it now and wishing you had a different model. 

Keep an eye out, there are great deals out there for pennies on the dollar at garage sales and craigslist but have patience, and keep that mason jar of slush funds ready for a target of opportunity. 

Make prepping fun, and everyone will fall along willingly or unknowingly. 

Ask neighbors innocent, leading questions in front of your family members

“gee whiz, did you ever have to shoot at a (bear, mt lion, etc) to run it off?” (got a great pyrenees, already had the guns)

“golly, does your power ever go off” (got me a generator approved)

“wow, do we ever get snowed in out here” (new atv and snow plow)

“did your grandparents settle this area?” (woodstove for that next ice storm)

Most people will give you great stories, if not exaggerated, to seed the thoughts of prepping. 

Be ready to take advantage of those weak moments when SO actually thinks something is a good idea, then RUN WITH IT. The lay in wait for the next opportunity. :woohoo:

Remember to have fun. Sometimes we forget that.


----------



## fobhomestead

SurvivalNut said:


> Be ready to take advantage of those weak moments when SO actually thinks something is a good idea, then RUN WITH IT. The lay in wait for the next opportunity. :woohoo:
> 
> Remember to have fun. Sometimes we forget that.


 RUN WITH IT and then tell them what a great Idea they had!!! Then take the next 3 things that go in sync with "their idea", and get those too!!! :2thumb: The only problem with that is I feel like I am taking advantage of the situation or something... dunno how to explain it. I want to respect my SO's opinion, but when reason doesn't set well with him, I still have to do what is right for all of us. Right? SO I usually just say, "well, I know you think I am nuts, but I am gonna do it anyway". Better to be honest and not liked (or misunderstood) than to be loved for a lie! As long as I am walking in my higher powers will, then all is well. 
I'm ranting... oops. :ignore:


----------



## horseman09

*(screw that lifted shoe stuff they do to TWH's... NOT GONNA HAPPEN). not racking gaits, chains and soring. *

Fob, thank you!:congrat: Two of my horses are spotted TWHs, and I love the gait but always hated what some people put them through for show, particulary the soring. Disgusting and indefensible.

*Do horses and goats get along? Is it ok for them to be in the same "area"?*
UncleJoe is right. You might even find a horse get herd-bound with a particular goat -- they become brothers! But you can handle that. Be careful about your worming program if you co-pasture with goats. Use Ivemectin but rotate with Quest.

*I am still trying to find something where I can keep my grain and hay under lockdown but everything is so expensive!!! *

A great grain storage unit is an old chest freezer. For kid safety, make sure there is not latch, but the lid is heavy enough to prevent horses from getting into the grain and foundering (remove the outside handle so they can't get a nose grip on it). Old chest freezers minus the lid make great water tanks, too. They are insulated so they don't freeze up as quickly.

One last thing regarding plants: Red maple is extrememly deadly to horses. It's one of the few trees whose normal fall leaf drop will kill a horse. (With most other trees, it's the green leaf that wilts from a broken branch).

Good luck! Life is good!


----------



## CVORNurse

Just now finding a few minutes to get back to you...

My DH takes care of our local water system. Few years ago we lost power so long that they had to share a genny with a few other non prepared towns to fill our tower before we ran out. Now the city has a generator of it's own next to the water tower. But, DH still doesn't see the wisdom of storing a lot of water because " gee honey, all I got to do is go crank up the generator and the city will have water"

I have been able to use the saving money speil to get some of my stuff without raising eyebrows. He can see the wisdom of buying it in bulk or on sale. But he just doesn't seem to see the writing on the wall. When I approach my next big "plan", a storm/bomb/fallout shelter , either he will think I am totally nuts, or,,,, I plan to mention only storms, and that if we build a larger one, I can keep some of my canning in it.


----------



## NaeKid

CVORNurse said:


> I have been able to use the saving money speil to get some of my stuff without raising eyebrows. He can see the wisdom of buying it in bulk or on sale. But he just doesn't seem to see the writing on the wall. When I approach my next big "plan", a storm/bomb/fallout shelter , either he will think I am totally nuts, or,,,, I plan to mention only storms, and that if we build a larger one, I can keep some of my canning in it.


Creative wording is what I will suggest. Its not a storm-shelter or bomb shelter, it is a "traditional root cellar". Oh ya - for the guys, call it your :quote:man-cave:quote: and you can do anything you want cause she won't go there :2thumb:


----------



## fobhomestead

NaeKid said:


> Building a pole-barn is a "day job" once the ground is cleared. You can use local "straight" trees to build the barn up. Drill some holes in the ground and "plant" the poles - 4' to 6' down is more than sufficient. Take the next "pole" and string it parallel to the ground at the height you want (10' or 12') and continue down the length that you want. Set the width in a similar fashion, screw-down some scrap-tin roofing and your "pole barn" is done. LeanTo is similar, except that you only need the "front side" buried into the ground, the "back side" just sits on the ground. Water (and such) will slide to the ground.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The open pole barn picture just gave me the missing link that I was trying to conceptionalize!! Thank you!! I am going to put this over the long part of my circular driveway and then use gates (or something) on each side where I can bring the animals from one side of my property to the other. :thankyou:


----------



## fobhomestead

horseman09 said:


> *(screw that lifted shoe stuff they do to TWH's... NOT GONNA HAPPEN). not racking gaits, chains and soring. *
> 
> Fob, thank you!:congrat: Two of my horses are spotted TWHs, and I love the gait but always hated what some people put them through for show, particulary the soring. Disgusting and indefensible.
> 
> *Do horses and goats get along? Is it ok for them to be in the same "area"?*
> UncleJoe is right. You might even find a horse get herd-bound with a particular goat -- they become brothers! But you can handle that. Be careful about your worming program if you co-pasture with goats. Use Ivemectin but rotate with Quest.
> 
> *I am still trying to find something where I can keep my grain and hay under lockdown but everything is so expensive!!! *
> 
> A great grain storage unit is an old chest freezer. For kid safety, make sure there is not latch, but the lid is heavy enough to prevent horses from getting into the grain and foundering (remove the outside handle so they can't get a nose grip on it). Old chest freezers minus the lid make great water tanks, too. They are insulated so they don't freeze up as quickly.
> 
> One last thing regarding plants: Red maple is extrememly deadly to horses. It's one of the few trees whose normal fall leaf drop will kill a horse. (With most other trees, it's the green leaf that wilts from a broken branch).
> 
> Good luck! Life is good!


Thanks for the advice! Do you order you horse meds online or get it locally? I LOVE the chest freezer idea!! That is awesome.


----------



## HozayBuck

fobhomestead said:


> So,
> 
> After doing all I can to research and get my brain wrapped around the different things we will need at our new place, study whattypes of animals will be best for the type of area we own, get fencing options, look into different power options, research the uses of wood stoves (remember.. city gal here) and what we can and cannot burn, figure out what to do with our trash so the bears dont mark our home as a "buffet", .....
> I get the ole' :scratch "what are you talking about?" and "are you friggin :nuts: ??? All this stuff you are talking about is CRAZY! Why dont we just go to the store?? What do you mean homestead? Why cant we just :quote:LIVE:quote:???? Does anyone else have a Sig. Other that is less than supportive????
> 
> :gaah::gaah::gaah:
> 
> Any advice (other than the obvious of just doing it and maybe he will see the benefit of it (after the fact). I sure would like to know I have some support, but I am a realist (after all).


Well yes I did...she's gone now..Thank God and Gray-hound...


----------



## Jeani

_I have a very good husband of 34 years:kiss:, but yes, he thinks I'm over re acting about how I want to save things.

Yes, he believes we are headed for hard times,but he doesn't see the logic in it except for a gun and bullets...:scratch

Now you guys are probably saying 'he's my kind of guy',but he sure does like my freezer store CANDY....

....and how I love my two little dogs that I have bought extra dry dog food with their dry bones....

I have TP stored everywhere,and yes, paper towels, too.

I have candles calorie...

I just wish my husband was more into being 'prepared for very hard times' as I am...:club:

A woman can only do sooo much,and my husband 'used' to be such an 'handyman' ...:scratch

Sooo don't feel alone.....:kiss:

Just wait until your husband goes to work or ?, and buy/store even some more...:flower:_


----------



## horseman09

fobhomestead said:


> Thanks for the advice! Do you order you horse meds online or get it locally? I LOVE the chest freezer idea!! That is awesome.


I order them on line from Valley Vet. Here in PA, we can get rabies vaccine, too. I get enough rabies vac to shoot the horses, the dog and my wife's stupid cat. ( I call him $hithead)


----------



## fobhomestead

*The WRONG solution*



HozayBuck said:


> Well yes I did...she's gone now..Thank God and Gray-hound...


:lolsmash:
I keep telling my hubfriend that if he continues to be naggy and [email protected] (I thought the gal wuz supposed to be that way?:scratch) I am going to send him out to hunt grizzly bear- with a bb gun.  :ignore:


----------



## fobhomestead

I cant even get my hubfriend to talk about future plans... I am on my own with this one. Thank God for like-minded people! I am sure he will be doing some things- hunting and fishing mainly. That is fine by me! He can get meat AND be out of my way!! :sssh: I will talk him into leaving early and when he comes home, I will have a pole barn built (lol- after I do all of the measurements, get the holes dug out, etc).  
In all fairness to him, hunting and fishing and cutting wood ARE very important. The difference is that he feels that is ALL we need to do, and I feel that it is the very basic to mountain living and is common sense. Really? :scratch To me, that is just living- not preparing. :dunno: I want to be self sustaining; he wants to shop at the grocery store. That will change (maybe) when he eats homemade SWEET rolls from our own ground wheat and the neighbors honey!


----------



## horseman09

Of course, there's the story of the guy who got up before dawn to go fishing. The weather was so incredibly crappy that he turned his truck around, went back home, crawled into bed and snuggled up to his wife.

She murmured, "Can you believe my dumb $hit husband it out fishing in that weather?"


----------



## fobhomestead

horseman09 said:


> Of course, there's the story of the guy who got up before dawn to go fishing. The weather was so incredibly crappy that he turned his truck around, went back home, crawled into bed and snuggled up to his wife.
> 
> She murmured, "Can you believe my dumb $hit husband is out fishing in that weather?"


:lolsmash: way too funny!!! I am glad that I dont have to go there, tho.


----------



## wolfwhisper

hey fellow navy girl, my husband is not at all on broad with me on prepping. so i fly solo. I have to use my disability check to buy any prepping . one item at a time or if something is on sale i grab it. when shtf i'm going to love telling him i told you so. at least my baby ssteps will add up in the long run. 
you are not alone we are many here on this site.:wave:


----------



## mdprepper

I accidentally found a way to get Husband onboard. He watched the LOCAL (Baltimore) NEWS!!! Rapes, murder, parents killing their children...bad news after more bad news.

He just wants to get far away from the "crazies". He even agreed to get more ammunition. Umm, that is if we had any weapons (never know who is reading this) --insert smiley wearing a tinfoil hat here--!!!


----------



## wolfwhisper

mdprepper said:


> I accidentally found a way to get Husband onboard. He watched the LOCAL (Baltimore) NEWS!!! Rapes, murder, parents killing their children...bad news after more bad news.
> 
> He just wants to get far away from the "crazies". He even agreed to get more ammunition. Umm, that is if we had any weapons (never know who is reading this) --insert smiley wearing a tinfoil hat here--!!!


thats does not work with my hubby one bit. he feels i'm worring over nothing and i let the things my best friend and her husband have to say and I let it worry me to much. they prep as well. her husband works at robins air force base and has a lot to say. my hubby only comes back and says they are a bad influence on me. One big brick wall he is( or donkey) which ever fits him.:scratch I'm in the process of getting a solar oven, blue berry bushe, working on the material for chicken coup. That is the one thing he seems willing to do and that is chickhens. alos plan on two goats and at least one donkey. solar power not worried i can deal with oil lamps and cooking the old way, just need a little practice in bread making .


----------



## fobhomestead

wolfwhisper said:


> ...i can deal with oil lamps and cooking the old way, just need a little practice in bread making .


I totally have plans to get a wood cook stove- we have a wood stove downstairs, but it does not have an oven. I want a bakers wood cook stove upstairs.  
As far as oil lamps, get an olive oil lamp and plant olive trees!! It is easy to get olive oil- just cut up the olives, throw in in a glass, fill the glass to the rim with water and let it sit (put the glass in a bowl- the oil rises and it will overflow into the bowl). 
Here is a "olive oil lamp" link
Olive Oil Lamps: Petroleum-Free Lighting : TreeHugger

I am NOT a "treehugger"  but I dont mind using their stuff!


----------



## ZoomZoom

fob,

Others here can correct me if I'm wrong but I'll toss this out. You mentioned putting horse manure in the compost.

IIRC, horses don't digest a lot of the varieties of weed seeds. They just poop them out. Well, those seeds are now sitting in a nice hot bed of fertilizer and will grow like crazy. So, many of us avoid horse manure for direct mixing into the garden. Not sure if the burying and rotating of the manure in compost will take care of most of the seeds. That said, we use cow manure instead.

Also, on building some pole buildings, if you decide to build one, please start a new thread on the subject. There's lots of different ways to get it done, and cost effective. One of mine was built with all new materials and ran me about $5 sq/ft which is pretty darn reasonable.


----------



## Emerald

I do hot compost and cold compost- I only put horse manure in HOT composting- which is grass clipping horse manure and leaves and it is mixed together (and turned and watered if needed)and it has gotten so hot before that it melted the snow off the top-- good hot composting usually kills any weed seeds that come in the poo! 
I usually do not put it in the cold compost that is just stuff tossed on a pile and then has straw put over it and let it decompose for a couple years.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We just pull the weeds.


----------



## fobhomestead

bczoom said:


> fob,
> 
> Others here can correct me if I'm wrong but I'll toss this out. You mentioned putting horse manure in the compost.
> 
> IIRC, horses don't digest a lot of the varieties of weed seeds. They just poop them out. Well, those seeds are now sitting in a nice hot bed of fertilizer and will grow like crazy. So, many of us avoid horse manure for direct mixing into the garden. Not sure if the burying and rotating of the manure in compost will take care of most of the seeds. That said, we use cow manure instead.
> 
> Also, on building some pole buildings, if you decide to build one, please start a new thread on the subject. There's lots of different ways to get it done, and cost effective. One of mine was built with all new materials and ran me about $5 sq/ft which is pretty darn reasonable.


IF you keep a good compost (hot) pile going and turn it often, the heat should kill the majority of the weeds. I have never heard of a cold pile? I dunno though- I am new to all of this.  From what I have read, the horse manure has a natural ratio of 3/1 so it is easy to compost as long as you have at least a 3' high pile (I am shooting for 4ft x 4ft)... when I get to actually starting all of this, I will have plenty of pictures and amusing tales on the compost pile, pole barns, fence building, etc... should be a blast!


----------



## gypsysue

mosquitomountainman said:


> We just pull the weeds.


Yep, and then we feed them to the goat! Whatever the goat doesn't eat is cleaned out with the rest of whatever is in the pen and piled to compost.

Nothing wasted!


----------



## Expeditioner

fobhomestead said:


> IF you keep a good compost (hot) pile going and turn it often, the heat should kill the majority of the weeds. I have never heard of a cold pile?


Never heard of a cold pile either.......unless it is referring to a pile where composting process is complete???????? :scratch


----------



## Emerald

Expeditioner said:


> Never heard of a cold pile either.......unless it is referring to a pile where composting process is complete???????? :scratch


My cold piles of composting is just marking the spot and just laying the stuff down and adding a bit of hay or leaves and then just add a bit more of the kitchen stuff and another layer of leaves/hay and do nothing ever-(like stuff from the kitchen that is emptied each week and at the end of the week it is covered and so on and so on for the winter)-just let it go for about two years and at the end of the two years- nice compost that has naturally rotted instead of turning and letting it heat up. It ends up more like natural leaf litter in the woods that way, but you do get more weeds.
If you do a pile with just shredded leaves it is called "leaf mold" not mold really just composted leaves.


----------



## bassman

Wish I could get MY wife to think like you ladies! Most of my prepping I do myself so she dosen't think I"M CRAZY! Maybe I am(maybe we all are) but at least I'll have company! :-D
My parents were old school and said " it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it"! Enough said!


----------



## UncleJoe

There's a show airing on National Geographic Monday at 9:00. It's a look at Katrina by the people who lived through it and recorded on their own video cameras. Turn it on and ask her; what would we do if? 

Can't hurt.


----------



## Salekdarling

My S.O. tells me I'm crazy all the time but I wave him off because I know how the scenario will end:

"I told you so John!!!!!!!"

And after that he will take me seriously.


----------



## fobhomestead

*update on the SO drama!!*

We have moved and I am back!! We have been here a week this last Wednesday and I ahve not stopped moving! I LOVE IT!!! I am not getting the "what are you talking about" questions any longer, but I did get the "you dont GET IT" statements because my Hubfriend (of course) knows everything about living in the wild.... 
..... as seen from the front porch of our house. The good news is that he ISNT questioning, and is just watching what I am doing. The bad news is that he looks very lost and a bit frightened that his "expectations" of me "missing the spa and painting my toenails" scenario that he had in his head is not coming to fruit... he gets mad because he cant say "I told you so" to me. 
I just dont get the concept of spending all of my time trying to prove myself to others or put down someone I love... we were all raised differently tho??

Anyway, he is watching me as I get a machete and cut down the weeds of the overgrown fence, and how I have actively talked with the neighbors about assistance and (thank GOD cuz that machete is HARD work!) my neighbor got the brush hog down here to cut me a path TO my fence line! Yes, it is that bad...  I had to have a path cut in so I could find my fence (which is barbed wire, needs replaced and OF COURSE has rotted out posts AND metal posts that need to come out). 
The good thing about this is that he sees I am serious... he has a hard time breathing so I am NOT going to get onto him for not doing the super hard stuff, but I still feel like :club: him when he says "you mean we are getting the horse and goats THIS winter?? We need firewood!" 
Well, no :ignore: Sherlock... (We already have 6 cord of Tamarack being cut and hauled in for us... already solved!) Am I supposed to sit and do nothing while I wait the 4 weeks for the wood to be delivered? 
aarrrgggg.... 
Yep, I am back.


----------



## DurangoKidd

fobhomestead said:


> Am I alone??  I guess my only option is to revert back to the "honey do" list. Give him :kiss: for helpin out.
> Or just ignore him and do what needs to be done as positively and as best as I can! :dunno: Just cuz he has a bad attitude doesn't mean I have to join him!


Try to get hime to look at SHTFAmerica, Teotwawki Page. Good data, lots of colorful photos including the recent ice berg that broke off of Greenland. Something visual might catch his eye, get his attention, and get him involved with your prep. Its important for whole families to get onboard or those that don't will expect those that do to step up and help them when the SHTF. That could put everyone at risk.


----------



## fobhomestead

DurangoKidd said:


> ....Its important for whole families to get onboard or those that don't will expect those that do to step up and help them when the SHTF. That could put everyone at risk.


You are absolutely correct, and believe me, I have thought about that... it is not a pleasant thought, to say the very least... 
all I can say is that I am glad he is out here and actually living it now rather than being in a true shtf mode.. when he cooks a meal for 6 when there are only 3 of us and he sees the WASTE of that, it is all a learning experience for him. At least for now, I can still go to the store if need be (it needs to be right now!) 
... IF he doesn't get it and he puts our family at risk?? One can argue that he does that now because of his attitude (which our 8yo sees and imitates).. but when SHTF, I know he would be kicked to the curb (or the dirt road in our case- sent packing? Offered a one way ticket to "get out"?) before I would put everyone at risk. 
Some people just dont have that ability to plan... but they may do well once something DOES happen. Then again, they may just be dead weight and impede survival... dont know until they are put to the test. If my Hubfriend happens to be the latter, well... those are the things I would rather not contemplate at this point. I would not kick G-ma to the curb because she cant harvest a garden, so I would probably not kick out my Hubfriend either... It's hard to say.


----------



## SurvivalNut

Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## bassman

My wife has some serious helth issues so I don't get down of her for not helping out! But boy sometimes it seems like she doesn't even try! But like you say, I don't want to kick her to the curb either! Just hopong things will work out! I'll just keep plugging along!


----------



## The_Blob

have you thought about getting a pig or two? 
there is no such thing as leftovers when you have one
they are pretty clean (but not always  ) & smart (sometimes too smart)
don't treat them like a pet & in 5-10 months (depending on weight AND what you primarily want the meat for) you have a LOT of food

I name our pig Bacon (every year :sssh: ) just so there is no confusion about his fate


----------



## gypsysue

FOB, I'm happy to see you back! Yay! Sounds like you're getting right into the whole thing on your new property! 

The pigs are a good idea, Blob. They'll eat anything, and you can graze them. I kept a bucket next to me when I weeded in the garden and dumped it in the pen with the pigs. They thought I was a saint! Any and all scraps could go in there, and when we were peeling stuff or cutting tops off veggies, they thought they were in heaven! We grew rutabagas and turnips just for them.

We named them "Lord Bacon" and "Hamlet". That was two years ago. Almost out of pork, I guess we'll raise a couple more next year.

FOB, just keep setting a good example for your hubfriend! You're headed the right direction!


----------



## fobhomestead

*Great ideas!*

first off, I am thrilled to be in the area! WE SAW MOOSE TODAY!! How cool is that???? I am absolutely loving it here, so anything my loving hubfriend tries to say that is b.s. really doesn't derail me. Today he actually tried to tell me that it was "the womans job to hang the curtains and decorate the house". 
Darn it all... I sure wish I would have known that BEFORE I stacked the wood, and helped hog the brush, and pull down the old fencing, and machete out the buried stuff... and get the garden boxes HAND tilled (all I have is a shovel) for the winter... 
you mean I could have just hung the curtains???  
Whatever. I dont even WANT curtains... blocks my views of the fields (and the hunting prospects). 
Anyway... hogs are a good idea. My neighbor raises her own and I was thinking that next year I may ask if I can throw one in for me (I will provide the grain, etc of course- she doesnt feed anything to them tho). I would like to be able to feed the bones to them, but since I dont have a hog right now, I just boil them out and then bake them to dry them. Once that is done, they go into the wood stove. The ashes get buried in the garden.  
We burn the paper trash in the fireplace upstairs (ashes go in a burn pile outside- NOT the garden) and all of my food waste goes into a compost bin in the kitchen. Turns out we only have a bag of trash or so every couple of weeks. Not to bad. 
I updated my webpage blog with my initial moving story, if anyone is interested in reading it. I have a lot to catch up on as far as the blog goes! I am so busy trying to get everything done that it is hard to get online. Complaining??? Nope... I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Alice

My Hubby is also from the "society will find away around whatever comes up school". He thinks I am quite mad with some of my preps and he doesn't know the half of it. I have stopped putting so much food in the kitchen when he "banned" me from buying any more and started stashing it under beds etc. I have nearly completed a BOB for both of us ( I hope he doesn't need his backpack any time soon). He is supportive with our homestead dreams next year fingers crossed and thankfully loves camping and 4wding so thats all good. The most frustrating thing with my hubby is I realy want to reduce our debt ASAP and he thinks its unimportant as we don't have as much debt as others. sigh that makes me nervous. We had a fight just the other day cos I wanted him to cancel one credit card and reduce amount we can spend on another. The only two we have at least and we dont use one ( but we might need it says he). I do the shopping and bill paying so its covert operations from me.


----------



## The_Blob

has anyone else noticed the social stigma placed on preppers, 'food hoarding' is considered a special divergence of hoarding, considered a 'gateway'... :nuts:
society is *being conditioned* into mindless homogeneity, where *any* deviation is abhored. :rant:


----------



## HozayBuck

The_Blob said:


> has anyone else noticed the social stigma placed on preppers, 'food hoarding' is considered a special divergence of hoarding, considered a 'gateway'... :nuts:
> society is *being conditioned* into mindless homogeneity, where *any* deviation is abhored. :rant:


I don't hoard food.. I collect it....I Hoard AMMO.. lots of it!!..  mostly I find I don't care what the sheeple think coz i don't deal with them.. just walk on by them with my cart full of whatever..


----------



## Derek

Has Anyone here seen Food Inc? If you are on the fence about raising you own meats? Watch this movie and get back to us on here!


----------



## stayingthegame

bassman said:


> My wife has some serious helth issues so I don't get down of her for not helping out! But boy sometimes it seems like she doesn't even try! But like you say, I don't want to kick her to the curb either! Just hopong things will work out! I'll just keep plugging along!


I have health issues too. I can't have chickens because of the drugs I take. have moving about can be hard. hands don't always work right. But tell her that food food she raises will help make her healthier. the sun may help her feel better (winter doldums even in summer) we need that sun factor. I know that even taking twice to three times longer to things, I still feel better at the end of the day. and too tired to complain lol


----------



## Meerkat

Derek said:


> Has Anyone here seen Food Inc? If you are on the fence about raising you own meats? Watch this movie and get back to us on here!


We saw it.Also have been to dairy farms ,cattle auctions and chicken houses.What we eat is no wonder we are number one with cancer and diabetes.

We raise a few chickens for eggs.But this time got dual purpose Barred Rocks .We can get meat and eggs from them.Soon as I can stand to let him kill one!


----------



## BadgeBunny

HozayBuck said:


> I don't hoard food.. I collect it....I Hoard AMMO.. lots of it!!..  mostly I find I don't care what the sheeple think coz i don't deal with them.. just walk on by them with my cart full of whatever..


:2thumb::2thumb:

I tend to keep to myself. Saves me a lot of worry about what other people think. I'm really not fond of people. :surrender:

(But I like you ... lol)


----------



## BillS

My wife gets it but she's really nervous about spending the money as quickly as I want to. Her idea of prepping is to get a couple of extra cans of vegetables each week. She's allowed me to get what I think we need without interference but she freaks out easily so I try to avoid bringing extra groceries into the house when she's home. I haven't told her that I've bought $3700 worth of groceries so far but we have talked about what things she wants to stock up on. I wish she was onboard more but it is what it is.


----------



## goshengirl

Hang in there, Bill. My DH wasn't on board last December. He's still not as on board as I'd like, but the difference between then and now is amazing (and appreciated). There's still a long way to go before I feel like we're a true 'team' in this - but I'm seeing snippets here and there, and let me tell you, it feels great when the little snippets happen! 

I recognize that he may never feel the same as me - but just getting closer to being on the same page has made a world of difference. I pray your wife comes to see things as you do - I only pray it won't be because the economy tanks so much that she's forced to see things the way you do...


----------



## Possumfam

BillS said:


> I haven't told her that I've bought $3700 worth of groceries so far ...


:lolsmash: ROTFL :2thumb: Too funny!


----------



## JayJay

BillS said:


> My wife gets it but she's really nervous about spending the money as quickly as I want to. Her idea of prepping is to get a couple of extra cans of vegetables each week. She's allowed me to get what I think we need without interference but she freaks out easily so I try to avoid bringing extra groceries into the house when she's home. I haven't told her that I've bought $3700 worth of groceries so far but we have talked about what things she wants to stock up on. I wish she was onboard more but it is what it is.


aHHH, you're gonna be in big trubble!!!:ignore:


----------



## BillS

jayjay said:


> ahhh, you're gonna be in big trubble!!!:ignore:


shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## headhunter

The wife is on the same page, sorta. She's at a point where she thinks something will happen. She's a smart lady , however she can not or will not "see" the possibility of dramatic change. She has started to store food ,but , much of it must be in the freezer. When she finally became convinced that there may be a problem with the power grid , she purchased a generator. The Honda 3000 works well for camping and for temporary . Its great! She OKed the purchase of a wood stove when I may have suggested the idea I could use it in the old garage to keep it warm enough to whittle in during the winter. There were already a couple of firearms in the house, so another one or two wasn't a big deal. I may be mistaken but she did seem happy when I purchased her a winter weight sleeping bag. When I got her a "get home bag" for her Jeep and stocked it with a couple of MREs, a space blanket, water bottle , crank flashlight and radio, and a wool blanket; she had no problem with me putting the same in my truck. When I was just purchasing a Smith M&P 9 , she is the one who suggested I consider the Crimson Trace option. It may have helped she has had one on her Smith model 60 for the last three or four years. She seems OK with the idea of buying socks and underwear ahead as well as jackets and boots
We had a large garden and she canned many years ago but so far it's a no go. But the heritage seeds are bought. Yesterday, we used the dehydrator for the first time. 
She still thinks I'm crazy for the Oasis pump and the seven gallons of stored Coleman fuel. To throw in even more craziness to the mix, she purchased a 52" snowblower for my small utility tractor. It is an interesting path we are on.


----------



## Clarice

Sister and her hubby were up for the weekend. She is on board with prepping and her hubby to a small degree. They have talked to their children and the daughter and son-in-law won't even discuss it. They both have government jobs and think they are secure. The son at least is keeping a months worth of groceries ahead.


----------



## musketjim

*slow process*

I did a small amount of prep for Y2K, nothing over the top, a transfer panel for the house and a generator capable of running furnace and water pump. I also had some MRE's set aside.:2thumb: Of course afterwards I was considered nuts.:nuts: I still think they were good ideas for general prep. in AK. with possible power outages etc. My wife is ok going to Sam's Club and buying some extra to save cash. But Mountain House or other prep food is out unless I'm going hunting. Then I try to buy extra. Raising chickens was a slow process for her and we'll see how she takes expanding the flock in a couple of years. We purchased a bug out cabin years ago and the prep I do up there is pretty much on me and I get to play a bit. but her and my friends shake their heads. They are convinced everything will proceed as normal, normal because we are America. Just do what you can get away with and stay married or at peace with your SO.


----------



## tsrwivey

BillS said:


> I haven't told her that I've bought $3700 worth of groceries so far .


And we won't tell her either, for a small fee.


----------



## *Andi

The power grid ... :gaah:

I fear it will soon become a problem... 32 coal fire plants will be taken off line by 2014. (due to new regs) Now they say this will cause no problems.  That the plants are only used now ... on a "need to base", which is true of the plant near my parents house. 

They only need it in the summer when people turn on the air and the winter when people turn on the heat. :gaah:

Just something else to think about and work own ...


----------



## Cornerstone6022

Well, this is an interesting an informative thread. I've been building preps for almost a year (very baby steps here) ALONE. The BOB are packed and hidden away...("Honey, where is that flashlight I saw you buy the other day?" "Ummm - sorry, Sweetheart I think I packed it into the "camping" stuff"). We have been homesteading (ie raising a garden, orchard, hogs, chickens and goats) for over a year now. For the last year or so I have been learning some foraging skills such as maple syrup making. I can items and dehydrate. We heat with wood (we have an outdoor wood stove) but also have an indoor one that is for back-up and/or cooking. My DH is NOT into prepping at all. The animals are my "hobby". He's only seen the tip of the food "iceburg" in the basement. I'm an extremely frugal shopper so he has no idea that when I'm spending $400.00 a month on groceries - at least 1/3 (and sometimes 1/2) is going into future preps, not just this months food. Today as a matter of fact we were in the grocery store and since I recently sold our first and only calf (I just didn't like her and want a Dexter - smaller - breed - instead) I kept making comments about getting the one I really wanted. He made the comment - "yeah - like that's just what we need" My reply was to the effect that it sure might be handy in the future if the SHTF. His reply? "The only thing we need if the SHTF is two bullets - one for me and one for you" WHAT? Well, I guess that just means my preps will last twice as long for ME as I had planned. I told hime if we get lucky - that's what most people will think to do...cowards. Luckily I can do most things (except the mechanical) myself. I have horses that haul carts, farm equipment, me etc - but wouldn't be able to repair the equipment if needed :gaah: Guess I better get the hole dug while the tractor works and brush up on some mechanical skills. Good thing I stocked up on lots of books to read and fill my alone time with....... (BTW I do love my DH, and he usually supports ME if not the actual principal of trying to get/be prepared).


----------



## Salekdarling

Cornerstone6022 said:


> Well, this is an interesting an informative thread. I've been building preps for almost a year (very baby steps here) ALONE. The BOB are packed and hidden away...("Honey, where is that flashlight I saw you buy the other day?" "Ummm - sorry, Sweetheart I think I packed it into the "camping" stuff"). We have been homesteading (ie raising a garden, orchard, hogs, chickens and goats) for over a year now. For the last year or so I have been learning some foraging skills such as maple syrup making. I can items and dehydrate. We heat with wood (we have an outdoor wood stove) but also have an indoor one that is for back-up and/or cooking. My DH is NOT into prepping at all. The animals are my "hobby". He's only seen the tip of the food "iceburg" in the basement. I'm an extremely frugal shopper so he has no idea that when I'm spending $400.00 a month on groceries - at least 1/3 (and sometimes 1/2) is going into future preps, not just this months food. Today as a matter of fact we were in the grocery store and since I recently sold our first and only calf (I just didn't like her and want a Dexter - smaller - breed - instead) I kept making comments about getting the one I really wanted. He made the comment - "yeah - like that's just what we need" My reply was to the effect that it sure might be handy in the future if the SHTF. His reply? "The only thing we need if the SHTF is two bullets - one for me and one for you" WHAT? Well, I guess that just means my preps will last twice as long for ME as I had planned. I told hime if we get lucky - that's what most people will think to do...cowards. Luckily I can do most things (except the mechanical) myself. I have horses that haul carts, farm equipment, me etc - but wouldn't be able to repair the equipment if needed :gaah: Guess I better get the hole dug while the tractor works and brush up on some mechanical skills. Good thing I stocked up on lots of books to read and fill my alone time with....... (BTW I do love my DH, and he usually supports ME if not the actual principal of trying to get/be prepared).


I think my DH would get along just fine with your hubby!


----------



## AlabamaGal

I wanted a hunter-fisher-handyman guy, but what I got was a skinny geeky penny pincher who can't hammer a nail. Nonetheless, he's willing to help me do just about any project if it's "for the garden" or "to save money" and fortunately I *am* handy. (There's not much I can't squeeze under those two categories.) He doesn't even ask if there's another of whatever just ran out anymore, he just goes to the basement.

And so the training continues. 

Of course, it's still my money being spent on preps versus his money -- if we shared a budget it might be harder to justify. But his non-prepper penny pinching view has it's upside, too. Sometimes he asks why I could possibly want to get something and when I can't come up with a really good reason I often change my mind about needing it in the first place.

HA -- he just texted me to ask if I knew any reason why Wal-Mart was out of eggs! :scratch:


----------



## headhunter

But just think - when he does open his "sock" think of all the pretty green toilet paper you can share! Sorry, it is the first thing that came to mind. A friend just shared that he has a 450 Bewolf (SP?) ,an AR 15 on steroids, in the house under the 48 hour rule. I don't think, "Santa brought it!" will quite cover. My eldest daughter, son-in-law, and wife just go me a Selvania "Tablet" with 4 giga whatever. I don't know what it is except it was sorta expensive and it's not supposed to be out yet. Can I shoot it? Can I sharpen it? Will it seep me warm? Will it keep me dry? Can I use it to fix the truck or jeep?


----------



## GatorDude

A few thoughts -
1. If your SO can see the value of saving money or thinks shooting is fun or likes to camp, let them enter prepping that way and support the commonality.
2. If your SO insists on a sensible car that has lots of airbags and ABS instead of an old non-fuel injected BOV with a lift kit, winch, and M60 machine gun, LISTEN. Your most likely survival scenario is still a car crash with a local drunk driver.
3. Let your SO be a voice of moderation. It's one thing to be prepared and quite another to completely dedicate your life to being ready for an armegeddon that may not happen in our lifetimes. You've got to balance living and readiness.
4. If your SO warns you that you're going to blow yourself up, listen to what they have to say. The home-made flaming potato cannon might not be your greatest idea ever.
5. Let your SO help make sure you are prepared for normal life - bills, retirement, kid's education, professional skills, household budget, insurance, savings, etc. Real life is often more difficult any horde of zombies.


----------



## Turtle

Turns out, I've found the best way to get around a spouse who doesn't agree with what you do:

Divorce.

It's amazing how much more I have managed to get done/purchase in the last several months now that there are not purchases for purses, shoes, and jewelry on my account statements. Not the way that I wanted things to play out, but turns out that everything DOES happen for a reason...

Obviously you should try to work things out with your partner... but if she refuses to work with you or address any of your concerns... Bug Out Bags are useful for any time you need to cut and run.


----------



## kappydell

Hopefully your SO loves you enough to allow you to have a 'hobby'. That 'hobby' is prepping. My SO became very proud of the fact that I told him if he wasted money on a diamond ring I would break his neck because Id rather have something practical for my 'hobby'. He used to brag to the other men about what he bought me for Christmas - a snowblower; the rototiller he did buy me for my birthday; the 30-06 he bought me for our anniversary. He did not like to talk about prepping much (he said he did not like to think about the 'end of the world') but he gave me a free hand to do so, and I kept a moderate budget, consulting him about big-ticket items. After a few episodes where the preps came in handy, he grew to embrace my 'hobby'. Maybe the time we spent 6 wks without electricity (due to bad storms) without undue hardship helped convince him.


----------



## VUnder

I have learned to just do it myself. I have spent years building a rep as a hermit, so nobody comes around here anymore. If they do, and I am not around, they just drive off. I know, because I am really around, just not available. Haven't had a job in a long time, so I don't have to interact with others besides family. When it all goes sour, I am just going to disappear, be unaccounted for, nobody will have any idea. Don't get me wrong, it would be so nice to have some like-mindedness around here, but it is not here, so I like my own mind.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

My wife is pretty good about me making wine and beer at home. She even encourages my gardening, canning and preserving of food. She was also OK with me getting some "camping supplies" and "hiking backpacks". She wasn't too happy about my purchasing a rifle, but she doesn't give me too hard of a time with it.
I've been using the the "this item costs this much at the store, I can grow X amount of pounds for this amount" method, and it works. I've been leaving "mother Earth News and Grit magazines around the house opened to various articles. She'll pick them up occasionally and read. It's a slow process but they'll come around.


----------



## Listmaker

I'm dealing with a similar situation. Hubs rolls his eyes and asks me when I think the end of the world is coming. Today I told him, "In ten minutes. What are you going to do?" He doesn't really complain about the preparations I'm making, just smiles and shakes his head. The people that are on the "Doomsday Preppers" show don't help! The one area that keeps him engaged and participating is protection. I get no complaints about new weapons and ammo.
We have cattle, goats, chickens and a large garden. I've managed to put aside a huge pantry full of food and water. My dehydrator is running all the time. Being a quilter, knitter and spinner, I have a large room full of fabric, yarn, spinning wheels, looms and raw wool. Yeah, its a hobby, but those skills might come in real handy someday. I'm working on a "root cellar" and hoping he will take that idea and run with it.
Even though I don't have the active support I'd like, I just keep plugging away. I know in my heart that someday, my adult kids and my husband will have to depend on the resources that their crazy mom provided for them. And that makes ME smile and shake my head.


----------



## timmie

i have been trying for years to get my hubby on board.he is really good at gardening,but when we bought a tractor he really went for it . we own 3 acres of land ;he plants 1-1/2 in veggies. that,s okay because our family and friends get what i can't get to. he is an avid hunter and fisherman. sounds like he is totally on board huh. not until a couple of weeks ago. we had gone to town to pick up a couple of things,when we got what we went for after i suggested he buy some ammo. he said we have plenty. i said not for you for me. that got him to thinking.he said i now had him 100% on board. i think it might be that i always have let him deal with the guns,but i do know how to shoot and i am pretty accurate. so we will be getting a lot more done now that he is completely on board.


----------



## TheAnt

I have a few of what I hope are words of encouragement:

Ladies: If your husbands are not on board dont nag them with it but rather be proud of the fact that you are preparing to feed and clothe your family for whatever may come. Historically it has been the womans responsibility to oversee these issues in the home and many have abandoned this responsibility. You have not. Be proud, you are doing great!

Men: If your wives are not on board dont nag them with it either but rather be proud of the fact that you are preparing to provide for your family for whatever may come. Historically it has been the mans responsibility to provide for the family no matter what comes. Again, many have abandoned this line of thought but you havnt. You are responsible. You are a man. You dont need approval to know what you are doing is right. Be proud!

There is NOTHING wrong with being prepared. Some folks dont understand this for many reasons. Some Americans think its anti-American. Some Christians think its a lack of faith. Some "government-theists" think its "disaster-mongering". You're not crazy, you're just prepared and responsible.


----------



## goshengirl

Amen, Ant! :2thumb:


----------



## Hooch

My ex boyfriend thought it was a good idea to prep some stuff just on the basis of where we are located..earthquakes. He rolled his eyes tho one to many times among other issues..so...hence the ex title...

I couldnt imagine being with someone who wouldnt be on board...I dont like defending my actions n behavior to anyone especially the one I should be able to confide in. that'd be cool to have a prepper dating site...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

LOL Hooch. Prepperdate.com? I can see it now. But they'd never meet because of OpSec and the fear of revealing preps. 
Would be ideal for finding like minded people quick. Less work than teaching someone that they need to get prepared.


----------



## Enchant18

ContinualHarvest said:


> LOL Hooch. Prepperdate.com? I can see it now. But they'd never meet because of OpSec and the fear of revealing preps.
> Would be ideal for finding like minded people quick. Less work than teaching someone that they need to get prepared.


Actually, the new survivalist singles.com site is not bad. I joined up several months ago and have found someone who shares all of my values. Never thought I would meet someone via the Internet but it is impossible to meet preppers due to OpSec. This web site is unique.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Enchant18 said:


> Actually, the new survivalist singles.com site is not bad. I joined up several months ago and have found someone who shares all of my values. Never thought I would meet someone via the Internet but it is impossible to meet preppers due to OpSec. This web site is unique.


Sounds like you found a good resource there. Best of luck to you. I'm still getting the wife on board. She didn't make faces at me for buying a couple of rifle cleaning kits that were on sale and a few more canning jars and odds and ends for the bug out bags today so, progress is being made!


----------



## Hooch

thanks..I'll check it out


----------



## OHprepper

just went to the site you guys were talking about. direct quote, male members 1096, female members 487. looks like it's back to prepping. (sigh)


----------



## RevWC

:hey :wave:  who wood u thunk this wood be ez :dunno:
:scratch about it when the :shtf: i mean you would like to just eep: or :ranton: :idea:but then you join us :beercheer:and all is :earthhug: Not


----------



## NaeKid

On another site that I am the admin-of we currently have a dozen-couples all because of the site. Usually it happens through the banter-section where stories are tossed around like a conversation with no specific guidelines or maybe the people meet at a "forum-party" ... 

I have an idea growing ... back in a minute or two ...


----------



## NaeKid

... and a new section is created for the singles here. You can find it at the very bottom of the site.


----------



## biobacon

My wife thinks its all just a big waste of money. Shes ex army so shes had enough of the outdoors and guns. Every now and then she will do something odd like this saturday she found glass jars of fruit that were good for 3 years insteed of the 2 for cans, and then told me to get them insteed even if they were more expensive. She did get me the propane heater I asked for. Saturday I brought home a new handgun and she said she would get back at me by buying an M249. I said yeah sure getting the ATF permit and buying a machinegun is sure gona tick ME off. We lost power for 5 days this summer so shes seen what things can be like. In truth we are on the poorer side of the economy, (she dose make about 3 times more then I do), so I think if I made more she would let me get just about anything I wanted because I wanted it not because she thought we were ever gona need to use it. It is funny when I bring something home and she says can we use this or is it a prep? I say well you can use it if you need to, then she says, just checking. She would do ok if she had to, but right now she would rether have AC, PC, and microwave then a wood stove, chickens, or a smoke house. Im sure if I could just aquire a few hunderd thousand dollars it would be ok to buy all those things.


----------



## BillS

I've pretty much had to do everything myself. If I ask my wife if we have enough of something she always says yes without even knowing how much we have. I've had to do the meal planning. Figuring out how much we need of different things. I've stocked up on some things she wants by asking her what she wants for meals. I'm paranoid that there's something big I'm forgetting because I don't have a second person who's closely involved with what I'm doing. There are so many things you buy from the store every year that it's impossible to remember everything. I've also thought a lot about life after TSHTF. She hasn't. She doesn't believe it will be as bad as I think it will be so I think when it starts happening she'll have a harder time with it.

And then there's my daughter-in-law. She'll be staying here with my stepson. She has a baby due in two weeks. None of her family is prepping. She's going to have an incredible shock when it starts happening. She has a big extended family that I won't be able to help. We have enough for ourselves. We can't take in her brother, parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins along with all their dogs and cats.


----------



## PennyPincher

Thankfully my husband is finally on board.

biobacon - start by putting up extras of stuff you guys do use every day. Having an extra few boxes on cereal on hand when someone reaches into the cupboard and finds an empty box goes a lot further than stocking up on ammo when trying to show how useful 'preppig' can be.

BillS - the DH and I had the big talk about what family we would take in and basically it boiled down to we would take them in but on his side they would likely not even try to get here until it was way too late. we agreed we need to have some extra to share for these people and others who may show up but right now we are just trying to get ourselves set up for a good amount of time. We are prepping for us first and then we will make some plans for others. Until we get to a point we are comfortable with, everyone else will be told 'sorry.'


----------



## biobacon

Ty PP. We have food for 3 weeks and water for just about 2 weeks. See BillS we r getting better. We have a nice medical supply and BOB's for the house and car, I have a little bit of ammo but not like some of these guys LOL. I saw that History channel show and now Im woried about infection so Ive been stocking Hydergon Peroxide like some people stock of booze for bardering.


----------



## headhunter

The better part seems to have begun to get it , but some things make me wonder. Much like most of the rest of the planet we are part way through October. I gently try to understand why three or four weeks of food is adequate when next summer is so durn far away. She seems convinced that whatever happens will be of reasonably short duration, I truly hope she is correct and I am the fool. From my perspctive, prepping seems to be a good investment in things I hope I will only use in moderation as time goes on -not need to survive, but if---.


----------



## Aclaugh1

*Vodka*



biobacon said:


> ... Ive been stocking Hydergon Peroxide like some people stock of booze for bardering.


Consider vodka instead of Hydrogen Peroxide. It can also be used as medicinal antiseptic as well as for bardering. Even better, build a still to make it yourself. Any starch can be used, apples, potatoes, pears, etc.


----------



## TheLazyL

headhunter said:


> The better part ... She seems convinced that whatever happens will be of reasonably short duration,...---.


Or in her mind she can only handle a short duration....


----------



## brightstar

There is hope! After 6 months of letting me prep with eye rolls, while at the grocery store the other day they were having a sale on dry beans and canned veggies. I grabbed a few of each to make meals with during the week. When I got home, I had 6 extra lbs of beans and 15 extra cans of veggies. I was so confused! Asked my husband and he said while I was talking to the butcher, he had grabbed extras because it seemed like a good deal to put in with our prep. I know my jaw hit the floor. No clue what changed but I'm not going to argue either


----------



## rawhide2971

Back to the original question. My wife thinks I over react to the state of the country and the whole being prepared situation in genera. If it were not for me she would not have one extra can of beans in the house. Gradually I have brought her around somwwhat but its a constant battle. We now have a good supply of staples such as toilet paper, paper towels and a variety of food items that would carry us for several months and since th Grandkids are with us 99% of the time I have made it a point to put up items that would be acceptable for them.
As for long term strorage items its all up to me. Emergency fuel, lighting self defense, water etc all on me.
Canning and getting her to see the advantages almost caused World War 3. Its becasuse of her family back ground. my family was dirt poor and my mother was raised on a farm as was I and I learned early to be self sufficent. Also I spent more than a few years in the Army and most of that overseas and in very non develpoded areas and was sef sufficent. I tell people all the time two things I never take for granted are a flush toilet and a hot shower.....live with out them for a few months and you wont either....My wife if a wimp and I tell her so all the time. If things really go bad she will either have to suck it up or she is going to be traded in on a newer (or older) model.....shhhhh don't tell her I said that...lol. I am trying to get the grandsons to be mroe invovled with the gradening and canning and my daughters take after thier old man in that regard....but they do take after their mom when it comes to cooking and baking so there are some good genes on that side of the family....a very few.


----------



## headhunter

Rawhide, I see my wife as not willing to accept the fact that there may be something evil of long duration. She's willing to shop for the granddaughter. Putting away clothes for all three of us, purchasing many major appliances ahead of time (we don't know if electricity will be yesterday's news, or if we'll have the rolling blackouts and business will be limited to xyz number of hours), she is planning for two months of food (my opinion). She has been out with her pistol and obtained her cc permit. She loves to shop and I don't believe she can envision a time when the shelves are bare. Her gardening is flowers, at one time we had a huge vegetable garden. Laundry detergent and toilet paper we have. Grandma did buy a Coleman 3000 generator.
I've been the one to purchase the components for a hand powered well, doubled down on Coleman gas products and purchased a wood stove (we've plenty of firewood and a reasonable start splitting some). Picking up 'get home bags', crank radios, non oxygenated fuel, propane, and sleeping bags for those without. I've done the tools and probably quadrupled down on components.
The #1 daughter is a "big box store" manager. Her perspective is that of an urbanite. She is aware enough she also picked up her CC permit, she figures that we will have a breakdown of the supply chain and law and order will be restored shortly. She has hunted and camped enough to know what is needed but the 'green stuff' still has value.
The son-in-law seems to be into the firearms things and has acquired more than I , his senior by 35 years. He has started to reload.
The grandson is a Boy Scout and is presently taking firearms safety. The grand daughter has her multi tool and pink rifle, this 6 year old is always ready for whatever.
I'm guessing , but it sure seems like everyone has their own view and once the show gets underway the best laid plans of men and mice are going to be gone anyhow. Wives are important but, like the women settlers of the Great Plains I'm not sure how mentally tough some of them are. Good luck!


----------



## MDsapper

i dont have a s.o. so i'm good to go.


----------



## cooksarah78

I had to have a long conversation with mine but once I showed him the evidence and he did the research himself he was like oh [email protected]$! He changed gears real quick.


----------



## Grimm

Before I got pregnant with our daughter my DH would roll his eyes and tell me I was over reacting. Now he tosses extra food and supplies in the cart at the store. I guess being responsible for a tiny little person(or persons) can change one's mind about life.


----------



## MDsapper

i've seen a lot of people go through that change. but with the way things are going right now it'll be awhile before i get to experience that.


----------



## gabbyj310

Not having a hubby or SO.I do have like minded kids,, They both have children and we live pretty close.But with trying to raise the kids their money is very tight,so when I prep being mom I think "family".I have the heirloom seeds,big Berkley,solar generator on the way,already have med supplies,extra food and water,also have the 3 acres mini farm w/stocked pond, so plenty of room for more if need be...Have plenty of projects in mind(really really want and need that buried "container" for a tornado shelter and "cool" storage"too)Working on more as I can..


----------



## TheLazyL

_"those of us who have a S.O. who doesn't "get it""_

There are two types of people. Some will not/can not face certain things so in their minds it doesn't exists/can't happen. You can not reason with them because in their mind, what you are trying to convince them of doesn't or couldn't never happen.

The other type is proactive. They see a situation, face it head on, deal with the best they can and learn from it.


----------



## TheLazyL

timmie said:


> ... i do know how to shoot and i am pretty accurate. so we will be getting a lot more done now that he is completely on board.


Trust me. If you where shooting at me I wouldn't staying around long enough to find out if you where pretty and accurate.


----------



## Rivets

My wife "tolerates" my prepper attitude, but snickers behind my back. She loves the fact that when we "run out" of something, I can magically pull it out of the back room, but when I spend a lot or buy extra, it is just silly. I will keep it up none the less. She has never complained about my firearms and ammo stockpile, but the food and supplies she thinks is silly. I have tried to explain, but Ill take what I can get. She comes over a little more as time passes, but it is definitely frustrating.


----------



## Tacitus

My wife tolerates my prepping as well. I do it for my kids. It is like insurance to me. You don't ever want to use your homeowner's insurance, but houses do burn down. As far as prepping, my view is this:

If the SHTF (in whatever form--pick your poison), my kids will all turn to me and ask, *"What do we do now, Dad?"*

That is the image which motivates me. It is my duty, as their father, to have an answer for them if that happens.

And if nothing happens, and they all share jokes about my prepping at a family reunion 30 years from now...I am comfortable with that. I will laugh with them.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Guess I’ve always been a prepper, just didn’t know the word. Always bought an item before I used my last two and tried to stock certain things, especially sale items. Always wanted plenty of gas in the car. On the other hand, my husband would have a pocket full of cash, empty tank, pass several gas stations and when he ran out, he would have to walk to get gas. He was that way with everything. 

When we married in 1972, I had 3 kids with no child support and he had 3 with no child support so all of a sudden we have 6 kids to support. I made everything from scratch, sewed, made all the band and choir clothes, etc. We had a garden but I did not can. I put all I could in the freezer and tried to make sure we had healthy meals every day. I learned to stretch meals with rice and make them palatable. Made sure the kids had homemade cakes and such. As they got older I finished my education.

Fast forward, those kids are raised and we raised 2 more that are gone. We both have good paying jobs and paid our mortgage off in 7 years, cars are paid for (paid cash for my new HHR in 2005) and have 2 cars for playing – 2 MGs. Good retirement and good savings account. I still shop like I did when we had 6 kids at home but got lazy – or overworked - and didn’t cook from scratch anymore for just the 2 of us. When the canned goods are 3 for $1 I buy a case. He thinks it is ok because I am saving money. My daughter accuses me of hoarding food because my pantry is overflowing. This is the fall of 2012.

About October 2012 I started looking for a recipe I used when the kids were all home and googled it on the net. I came up with a website for preppers. I thought these guys were nuts and really some of them were. Then I came upon another website and then another and another. I started thinking these guys must know something. Then I came here and decided they actually do know something. When I read through all the posts I could find here, I started “prepping” in earnest. 

I bought cases of those 3 for $1 veggies, anything on sale we might use, tp, hygiene, etc, every week. Ordered dehydrated milk, eggs, veggies. If you spend $45 at Walmart online (of certain items) the shipping is free, so I have a lifetime supply of hygiene and a whole lot of tp. After the election I tried to get him to go buy ammo but he said nothing will happen to the ammo. Later when he went to buy some he was surprised. So we have no ammo. BTW, those veggies are now 85 cents a can.

Anyway, he does not make fun of me like he used to and my daughter is now wanting to learn to can after she saw my canned hamburger and pinto beans. She really likes Indian tacos. Last week I told her the dehydrated eggs and milk are on sale at EE and she told me to order some for her.

Oh, the canning. I got excited when I saw what everyone else was canning here and told him I want to buy a canner and he told me we could buy our food at the store. I bought the canner in March or April of this year, but am proud to say I have now canned about 500 jars of meat and veggies. We have at least 2 years food for just the 2 of us with my canning and the store bought items.

I think he is almost on board and doesn’t want to admit it. For example, when the price of milk threatened to go sky high, he told me to order a case of the EE milk for the grand kids. Yesterday he told me to clean out the boy’s closet upstairs so we could store my canned goods there. He's not there yet but so far, so good. He no longer complains. Well, he might complain when we get the latest shipment of freeze dried veggies this week.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Now, having said that, it looks as though I am quite fixated on food. Didn't even mention the 2 - 5 gallon buckets of rice and the 5 gallon bucket of oatmeal and all the condiments and other stuff. Oh and a 5 gallon bucket of popcorn.

But my first aid is lacking as is a lot of other stuff I am working on. Got to get busy.


----------



## Tacitus

Tacitus said:


> My wife tolerates my prepping....


Yes, she merely tolerates it...sometimes barely. She is a minimalist...a "pitcher", who can barely stand prepping only because it involves bringing "clutter" into the house.

But tonight, I caught her!!

She was making a chicken pot pie for the family. Apparently she was short on some vegetables, because when I came home, I saw some empty cans of vegetables on the counter. The cans looked familiar...like the ones I had just bought. So I went down to our storage area, and sure enough, she had raided my stash!

*I consider this to be a very positive development.* I hope she raids it many times over.

I'll work on her rotation skills later. (She took the most recently bought cans.)

Now I have to go and deduct some veggies from my inventory, though.


----------



## spregan

My wife also barely tolerated my prepping until Obama was elected twice by both coasts and our votes in the middle didn't mean a thing. Plus the financial crisis that started in 08 really opened her eyes.
Like Tacitus she does like having a large root cellar that she can grab supplies from, even though she won't admit it. "Need some canned tomatoes? Sure we 250 cans, will that be enough? Sugar. How about 170 lbs of it?"


----------



## roselle

Ex is out, but the four kids still at home are with me 100%! I am so lucky. They are bright children and are able to understand why we do this. We have something growing most of the year, tap the maple trees during the winter, heat with wood and maybe with some helpful advice from this forum, we'll get the boiler off electricity and onto solar. We can huge amounts of our food, using 4 pressure canners, lined up on 4 kero. cookers. We have a wood fired maple syrup evaporator and a wood fired water bath canner, so with all we can "can" without electricity. We recently bought a "Volcano" cooker and my kero cookers will go 16 hours on 1 gallon of kero. Most of my food is canned, so all that would be left would be to quickly heat it up. We live on a small farm, so that helps. We have several water wells, so hope to get a hand pump down one of them soon. For now...Again with help from this nice forum, I hope to let my 15 year old learn about and license to use HAM radios. We have made him in charge of medical and communication. 

I do hear this all time and I am certain this sounds familiar "I am coming to your house if something happens." I don't care who it is, but I tell them "No you aren't!" I tried to get those around me to prep, have canned for many to get them to start, and even taught them to can....Doesn't work...They would prefer I do it all for them. I can't and I'm not. I have these children to protect and I don't ever want to look at them and tell them they have to go hungry.


----------

